# Rocky Horror Picture Show



## 87 (Jun 30, 2008)

How does everyone feel about this movie?


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 30, 2008)

It is made of win and awesome. Enough said.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 30, 2008)

Two words: Hell. Yes.

Tim Curry prancing around in fishnets is enough to make anyone happy, I should think.


----------

